# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Conseil] Hsitation entre deux livres

## Mohamed_it

Bonjour,

Je suis dbutant avanc en SQL et j'aimerais acheter un livre pour approfondir un peu mes connaissances, jhsite entre ces deux : 

1 - Premier livre SQL
2 - Deuxime livre SQL

J'aimerais savoir vos conseils pour lequel choisir, surtout si vous avez dj eu l'occasion de voir les deux.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## SQLpro

Le premier est une traduction d'un livre qui se consacre essentiellement au dialecte Oracle (par exemple ici : http://www.pearson.fr/resources/down...582_chap01.pdf vous constaterez qu' la page 9 on parle des commandes ALTER PASSWORD et CREATE SYNONYM,  la page 10 START AUDIT, STOP AUDIT... qui sont strictement spcifiques  Oracle, mais l'auteur ne le prcise pas...)

Le second est conforme  la norme SQL mais je suis mal plac pour en parler puisque j'en suis l'auteur !

A +

----------


## Mohamed_it

Je vais acheter votre livre Mr Brouard, il y a plein d'avis favorables, et je prfre la norme SQL.

Merci.

----------

